
Show HN: Dimage.js – Never settle for two dimensions - jjkaufman
https://jjkaufman.github.io/dimage.js/
======
Jedi72
I guess the internet is getting old enough for fashion to start repeating
itself.

------
vanderZwan
Time to open a PR at [https://github.com/dsalaj/awesome-
quirks](https://github.com/dsalaj/awesome-quirks)

------
devoply
the 90s are back, baby! the demo page and the animations casually remind me of
animated gifs back in the day. just a bit more updated.

------
skilled
Gotta give credit where it's due; CSS transform effects kick some serious
butt!

------
voldacar
Your website is beautiful

------
johnnyfived
Looks like this could easily be extended into creating UI widgets (for example
left / right arrows could rotate it by X degrees).

That's pretty awesome, it opens up some new video game-esque possibilities for
web design

------
bitwize
The sample images look very PaRappa the Rapper with this effect.

------
matte_black
With the transparency effect and multiple images overlapping as they rotate, I
wonder if this could be used to create a sort of secure QR code. Maybe a new
patent is in order.

~~~
yorwba
What kind of security is a QR code lacking that this could add?

------
anonytrary
If you could gifify an image, this would be it. Pretty cool, I wonder if this
could add presentational value to social media.

~~~
egfx
going to be adding this as a widget to
[https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai) \- will see if it works.

------
gitgud
Is there a new wave of retro websites? Can't wait for blinktag.js

~~~
johnhenry
[https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/resurecting-
the-b...](https://www.willmcgugan.com/blog/tech/post/resurecting-the-blink-
tag/)

------
pzone
You are absolutely insane. Never settle!

------
kiki_jiki
How can this be at the top of HN?

~~~
skrebbel
People click a little triangle to the left of the caption and then it goes all
the way to the top.

